# Batch auslesen



## Madej (21. November 2007)

Wie kann ich mit einem Batch Programm \\pc\1 aus [1. Quelle][\\pc\1] auslesen und das steht in einer .txt datei. insgesamt schaut die txt datei aus so aus:

[1. Quelle][\\pc\1] 
[2. Quelle][\\pc\2] 
[3. Quelle][\\pc\3] 
[4. Quelle][\\pc\4]

Gruß Madej


----------



## olqs (21. November 2007)

Das kannst du sehr einfach erreichen, vorausgesetzt es ist ausgeschlossen, dass keine weiteren eckigen Klammern vorkommen.

Man kann das mit ner For Schleife lösen, bei der man die Feld-Trenner auf die eckigen Klammern ([]) setzt und sich dann nur Feld 2 ausgeben lässt:

Inhalt der Batch Datei:

```
for /F "tokens=2 delims=[]" %%i in ('type datei.txt') do (
	echo %%i
)
```


----------

